# Myatt's Fields Park, south London - chat, photos and more



## liberty (Nov 29, 2005)

Anyone know it? Is it a nice park?


----------



## sonik (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes i used to live next door to it on Calais Street. It's a nice park but a bit sketchy at night, walking back to my flat in the winter was always a bit of a gamble.

here >>


----------



## pootle (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, it's ok.  On the wrong side of CHL in my opinion though, if you are looking to move there. 

Interesting fact - it's named after the person who introduced rhurbarb to England, who happens to be the great, great, great (or summat) grandfather of a mate of mine.


----------



## grosun (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, used to live in a house that looked out onto it. Nice park. Peaceful & all.

As others have said, some of the area round there is a bit sketchy; big estate between loughborough junction station & it, which looks threatening, though I never had any trouble at all, & a slightly edgy stretch of Brixton road to the other side. Not too terrible tho'... no worse than many other areas, & you're nice & close to various forms of transport etc. This is assuming you're thinking of living there... if you're just thinking of going to the park, go for it! 'Tis nice.


----------



## liberty (Nov 29, 2005)

The house I'm looking at on Saturday is in McDowall Road..


----------



## liberty (Nov 29, 2005)

pootle said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's ok.  On the wrong side of CHL in my opinion though, if you are looking to move there.
> 
> Interesting fact - it's named after the person who introduced rhurbarb to England, who happens to be the great, great, great (or summat) grandfather of a mate of mine.



Thanks for the fact 

So you would not move there?


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 30, 2005)

It's a very quiet oasis compared to much of east Brixton and Camberwell.





I think the Park's friends group is part of the Minet Conservation Association  - IMO they used to be obsessed to restoring at vast expense it to some imaginary state of Victorian niceness and quietness.   

I think there is now more pressure for usable play facilities as well as Victorian bedding displays, and this is informing the current lottery bid.




			
				North Lambeth News Summer 2004 said:
			
		

> The local Myatt’s Fields Park Project Group has won a Heritage
> Lottery Fund Project Planning Grant of £50,000. The award will
> help pay for a Conservation Management Plan for the park, as
> well as an access, audience and training plan. By the end of this
> ...



Obviously having an articulate, middle class group interested in your local park pays off...




			
				Lambeth Press Release (September 2005?)  said:
			
		

> £1.5 million Lottery cash for Myatt's Fields Park
> 
> Local residents are celebrating the news that the Heritage Lottery Fund has granted an award of £1.5m for the restoration of Myatt’s Fields Park. The money (which has been granted a Stage 1 pass) has been earmarked for major restorations and will be reserved by the Heritage Lottery Fund for the project while plans to restore and improve the park are further refined.
> 
> ...


----------



## charlie mowbray (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmmm, I thoought it was the Romans who introduced rhubarb to England?


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 30, 2005)

charlie mowbray said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I thoought it was the Romans who introduced rhubarb to England?



I think Mr Myatt was the first person to cultivate Siberian rhubarb commercially in Britain...

http://mysterypartners.com/Herbs/rhubarb.html
http://www.barfoots.co.uk/rhubarb.html


----------



## charlie mowbray (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, you're right and it looks as if the stalks weren't eaten before the 1800s, (in Britain at least)although the Romans did give it its name


----------



## liberty (Nov 30, 2005)

I was just hoping that it was a nice park to walk the dog nearby


----------



## pootle (Nov 30, 2005)

Rhurbarb aside    no, I don't think I would live round that way (I hope I'm not getting Myatts Field are confused with somewhere else though) 

I'm only 10 mins up the road on the Herne Hill side of CHL, but I've had mates that have lived near Myatts Field, and there seemed to be regular accounts of being broken into, or attempted break ins and countless tales of mindless vandalism (cars being burnt, phoneboxes trashed etc).  As mentioned earlier in this thread, Myatts Fields itself is very nice, but is surrounded by some v rough estates, and I've seen many dodgy incidents walking down to Jamm around there.

I certainly wouldn't go out in the area on my own after dark. And I'm well 'ard.   Or something.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 30, 2005)

According to the Standard's "mugging map" of London earlier this week,  Vassall Ward, which includes Myatts fields, does have an alarmingly high level of street crime, given that it doesn't contain a tube or railway station crime "hotspot". 

A few years ago, I'd have said it was mostly opportunistic mobile phone theft of people walking from Oval tube to catch buses on Brixton Road/Camberwell New Road while waving flash phones.   Given the overall drop in street crime in Lambeth, I'm not so sure what's happening at the moment.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 30, 2005)

I wouldn't live there, because of the security issue.

Have you looked on the Herne Hill side, Libs?


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 30, 2005)

my friend was beaten to death on Vassall Road - the Myatts end - last year.


----------



## citydreams (Nov 30, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I wouldn't live there, because of the security issue.
> 
> Have you looked on the Herne Hill side, Libs?



Aye, all the cool kids live in SE24


----------



## pootle (Nov 30, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Aye, all the cool kids live in SE24



Innit    

I like living in SE24. It's far enough out of Brixton for a nice bit of quiet (I'm getting on and like that sorta thing) but close enough to walk to.

Nice and handy for Brockwell Park for the dog, an' all, although Ruskin Park is even closer and has it's own charms.  The biggest down side about SE24 is lack of decent boozer.


----------



## citydreams (Nov 30, 2005)

What's wrong with the Cambria Arms?


----------



## pootle (Nov 30, 2005)

It's a bit, well, family friendly for my tastes.  Lots of kids ramping around, and 3 wheeled buggies a go-go. And people in there who make me a bit cross for no go reason (I suspect this is more to do with me, than the bar though!) AND the Stella is a bit on the rubbish side.

One day I'm going to be brave and go in "The Hero of Switzerland"!


----------



## citydreams (Nov 30, 2005)

pootle said:
			
		

> One day I'm going to be brave and go in "The Hero of Switzerland"!



Why go in when you can hang outside with a can of Tenants and shout at your mates through the window?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 30, 2005)

pootle said:
			
		

> Innit
> 
> I like living in SE24. It's far enough out of Brixton for a nice bit of quiet (I'm getting on and like that sorta thing) but close enough to walk to.
> 
> Nice and handy for Brockwell Park for the dog, an' all, although Ruskin Park is even closer and has it's own charms.  The biggest down side about SE24 is lack of decent boozer.




I'm very happy with my bit of SE24 (Poet's Corner), especially now our neighbour had chucked her eldest out and 'da yoot' with their noisy fucking motorbikes have disappeared.  It's slap-bang in the middle between Brixton and Herne Hill, with all the benefits of both.  Only a hop, skip and jump to Brockwell Park, as well.

As for pubs, the Albert and the Commercial are both a few minutes away.


----------



## pootle (Nov 30, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Why go in when you can hang outside with a can of Tenants and shout at your mates through the window?




That, is clearly the dream.  You make the Hero sound like a truly magical place, and no mistake.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2005)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> It's a very quiet oasis compared to much of east Brixton and Camberwell.


Ahem! Seeing as Mr Rabbie forgot to mention that the pic comes from this site, I'll add the accompanying caption:


> Bandstand, Myatts Fields Park
> Donated to the public by William Minet in 1889, this beautiful park gets its name from its previous use as a strawberry and rhubarb market garden run by a Joseph Myatt.
> 
> The park is well looked after and certainly seems a world away from some of the graffiti-strewn public spaces closer to Brixton town centre!


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Aye, all the cool kids live in SE24


That's, like, _Brighton_, yes?


----------



## poster342002 (Nov 30, 2005)

Myatts Field had (still has? Haven't been there for years) a strange little round "waiting room" structure with wooden benches in a circular formation arojnd the centre. What was odd about it was that the thing seemed to be always locked closed.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2005)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> Myatts Field had (still has? Haven't been there for years) a strange little round "waiting room" structure with wooden benches in a circular formation arojnd the centre. What was odd about it was that the thing seemed to be always locked closed.


It was closed when I was there - probably to keep the junkies out, I'd imagine.


----------



## poster342002 (Nov 30, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> It was closed when I was there - probably to keep the junkies out, I'd imagine.


It was closed way back in the early 80's, too. Pre-junkie infestation years!

What _is_ that building for, anyway?


----------



## liberty (Nov 30, 2005)

So the house in McDowall would be no good.. I'm not into being scared to walk home at night... 

Well there are two other houses we are looking at as well on Sat these are in Madron Street SE17 / SE1 estate agent cannot decide and one in Samson Street SE5 or are these bad too 

I love Brockwell Park but wanted to be as close to town as possible as I will need to cycle to work in the West


----------



## liberty (Nov 30, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> It was closed when I was there - probably to keep the junkies out, I'd imagine.




It is sounding pretty bad


----------



## pootle (Nov 30, 2005)

FHT!


----------



## pootle (Nov 30, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> I love Brockwell Park but wanted to be as close to town as possible as I will need to cycle to work in the West




I'm probably about a ten minute walk from Brockwell Park in my bit of SE24, and I used to cycle to Mortimer Street, behind Oxford Circus, and it took me about 25 minutes top each day, so I don't reckon it'd make that much difference to your commute.

 In fact, I reckon you be better avoiding Camberwell when cycling.  In most of Camberwell, you have to share the cycle lanes with buses on narrow roads. And of course, on the days when you can't or won't cycle getting a bus through Camberwell can be a slightly testing experience.


----------



## citydreams (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm probably about a ten minute walk from Brockwell Park in my bit of SE24, and I used to cycle to Mortimer Street, behind Oxford Circus, and it took me about 25 minutes top each day, so I don't reckon it'd make that much difference to your commute.

In fact, I reckon you be better avoiding Camberwell when cycling. In most of Camberwell, you have to share the cycle lanes with buses on narrow roads. And of course, on the days when you can't or won't cycle getting a bus through Camberwell can be a slightly testing experience.


----------



## liberty (Nov 30, 2005)

You both did exactly the same route?????


----------



## liberty (Nov 30, 2005)

I will need to cycle to Paddington


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 30, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Ahem! Seeing as Mr Rabbie forgot to mention that the pic comes from this site, I'll add the accompanying caption:



Life's too short to hyperlink every photo   - now fixed!

I also forgot to add that Urban 75 once again tops the Google rankings when searching for Myatts Fields Park      [/massaging editorial ego]


----------



## citydreams (Nov 30, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> eh?



Ask Pootle, she started it!


----------



## liberty (Nov 30, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Ask Pootle, she started it!


----------



## pootle (Nov 30, 2005)

Oooh....that's wierd.  Somehow I managed to post as citydreams!

And I totally misread Liberty's post as West End rather than the West.  C'huh!

Having said that, the first time I cycled in London was from Paddington to SE24, so I'm well up on which way NOT to go.  You'd be amazed how steep Lambeth Bridge is for example!


----------



## citydreams (Nov 30, 2005)

I was just abusing Pootle for double posting and for living on the wrong side of Herne Hill Road.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> I love Brockwell Park but wanted to be as close to town as possible as I will need to cycle to work in the West




Liberty, I used to cycle-commute from Acre Lane (Brixton) to Chiswick (45 mins).  Then from St Matthew's Road to Chiswick (50 mins) and then from Brockwell Park to the City (30 mins).  Frankly, if it's Paddington you're going to then you'll probably save time by being further west (than Camberwell) and travelling via either Clapham and Battersea or Vauxhall to get to Paddington.  Either way the difference would be so little as to be negligible..


----------



## liberty (Nov 30, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Liberty, I used to cycle-commute from Acre Lane (Brixton) to Chiswick (45 mins).  Then from St Matthew's Road to Chiswick (50 mins) and then from Brockwell Park to the City (30 mins).  Frankly, if it's Paddington you're going to then you'll probably save time by being further west (than Camberwell) and travelling via either Clapham and Battersea or Vauxhall to get to Paddington.  Either way the difference would be so little as to be negligible..




Thanks for that...  I am spoilt now that I just cycle from London Feilds to Clerkenwell 15-20 minutes anything more seems like a long way


----------



## prunus (Dec 1, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> That's, like, _Brighton_, yes?



Now now, envy is such an unpleasant emotion.

You are more than welcome to visit SE24 anytime you like.

Do close the gate on leaving though.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2005)

prunus said:
			
		

> You are more than welcome to visit SE24 anytime you like.


Sorry. Sleepy suburbs ain't my thing.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 1, 2005)

<Daily Mail>




			
				editor said:
			
		

> It was closed when I was there - probably to keep the junkies out, I'd imagine.



</Daily Mail>


----------



## potential (Dec 1, 2005)

myatt's field is where john major used to  live !!!


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2005)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> <Daily Mail>
> </Daily Mail>


Seeing as they recently tore down all the hedges outside my block of flats because of junkies and _completely_ flattened a pleasant walled garden in the nearby Loughborough Park for the same reason it's hardly 'Daily Mail' to suppose that's why the building in Myatt's Field Park is currently closed.


----------



## poster342002 (Dec 2, 2005)

Whilst the current reasoning behind the hut's closure may well be to do with keeping junkies out, I am indeed curious as to why it _always_ seems to have been closed for as long as I've ever known (at least since the early 80's).    If nobody can use it, why have they kept it at all? Is it maybe a listed structure or something?


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2005)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> If nobody can use it, why have they kept it at all? Is it maybe a listed structure or something?


Doesn't really look notable enough to be listed, does it? 

Maybe it closed because they didn't have the resources to look after it and kept it that way because of junkies?

I think I've got a picture of it somewhere....


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 2, 2005)

pootle said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's ok.  On the wrong side of CHL in my opinion though, if you are looking to move there.
> 
> Interesting fact - it's named after the person who introduced rhurbarb to England, *who happens to be the great, great, great (or summat) grandfather of a mate of mine*.



Same here. In fact one branch of the family owns this place.
http://www.myatt.co.uk/


----------



## liberty (Dec 2, 2005)

Well I'm going to have a look around the area tomorrow and see if it's as bad as you lot make out


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2007)

Another little photo feature of one of the lesser known parks in the area.












The park was built on the site of an old market garden in late Victorian times and  has brushed up rather splendidly recently!

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/myatts-fields.html


----------



## boohoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice little park that! Have you come across Durand Gardens (falling in the direction of Stockwell)? It's an interesting bit of wild greenery in the stockwell area. As far as I understand only the residents have access to it. And it's in the area were Van Gogh lived.


----------



## ringo (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely park, has some great trees in it which are described in one of the Brixton Society's walks.  
Highlight of the year in 2006 was a combined festival in late October celebrating Diwali, Halloween, Eid, fireworks night, Channukah and the Day of the Dead. It was organised by the arts organisation Moti Roti and creative production company Home. Loads of fire juggling, kids lantern processions, odd (in a good way) light and sculpture installations etc.


----------



## sonik (Apr 18, 2007)

Lived right next door to this park for 4 years, so close in fact we used to eat our breakfast in it in the summer


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2007)

ringo said:
			
		

> Lovely park, has some great trees in it which are described in one of the Brixton Society's walks.
> Highlight of the year in 2006 was a combined festival in late October celebrating Diwali, Halloween, Eid, fireworks night, Channukah and the Day of the Dead. It was organised by the arts organisation Moti Roti and creative production company Home. Loads of fire juggling, kids lantern processions, odd (in a good way) light and sculpture installations etc.



I think this is now an annual thing - festival of light i think they called it?

Tis great if you are under 13 - particularly fun looked like chasing round all the other kids in the dark with light-up lightsabres! - and the mini carnival procession was pretty good too.


----------



## paulet (Apr 18, 2007)

Good feature and lovely park 

I took some photos of Myatts Fields in the snow in January - they are at http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauletroad/tags/se5snow/ 

St Gabriel's on Cormont Road (last photo in the feature) was a teacher training college run by the Church of England to train women teachers rather than a girls school - see http://www.culham.ac.uk/sg/about.php - although by all accounts it was run along boarding school lines with the student teachers having little of the freedoms that students would expect now!


----------



## paulet (Apr 18, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> I think this is now an annual thing - festival of light i think they called it?
> 
> Tis great if you are under 13 - particularly fun looked like chasing round all the other kids in the dark with light-up lightsabres! - and the mini carnival procession was pretty good too.



There is another  event planned in the park for 23 June which will a summer fair with a French theme


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2007)

paulet said:
			
		

> St Gabriel's on Cormont Road (last photo in the feature) was a teacher training college run by the Church of England to train women teachers rather than a girls school - see http://www.culham.ac.uk/sg/about.php - although by all accounts it was run along boarding school lines with the student teachers having little of the freedoms that students would expect now!


Cheers for the update!


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2007)

paulet said:
			
		

> There is another  event planned in the park for 23 June which will a summer fair with a French theme


Damn! That's when Glasto is on (although I haven't secured my tickets yet, so that may have to serve up as a Glasto substitute. I'll take loads of drugs and bring a tent.)


----------



## Choc (Apr 18, 2007)

yep it is cool and equally well hidden as well (like ruskin).

i wen to a wicked festival of light there last year..


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 19, 2007)

its a great little place  one of my locals and one of my favourites


----------



## Dan U (Apr 19, 2007)

@ the park threads.

one more for the list! I actually noticed the entrance to Ruskin the other day


----------



## paulet (Apr 20, 2007)

In the Camberwell SE5 flickr group theres a screen shot from google earth where you can see the park very clearly - http://www.flickr.com/photos/red5standingby/462671106/in/pool-camberwell_se5/


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 20, 2007)

thats cool, ive never noticed the paddling pool thing!
they are supposed to be jazzing the place up arent tehy? redisigning and building a new one o'clock club and playground, even a good two years and although the were awarded some funding it doesnt seem to be happening.


----------



## appregator (Apr 21, 2007)

Really nice park. The all weather football pitch is nice too, or at least it was. Used to take my little brothers there on a sunday morning tons of people would go. Then a drug dealer saying he was gonna shoot people


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I saw an ice cream bike anywhere, so it was nice to see this lady literally pedalling her wares around Myatt's Fields Park.

It was on the record breaking Saturday afternoon, so business was brisk.






The park looked lovely too.

More photos: http://www.urban75.org/blog/sunbath...-fields-on-the-hottest-october-day-on-record/


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2014)

I went along to their summer fair on Saturday. It was rather splendid - the park sure has been cleaned up these days. 





















More pics: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/06/...nual-summer-fair-south-london-21st-june-2014/


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 23, 2014)

How's the albino squirrel doing?


----------



## MrSki (Jun 23, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> How's the albino squirrel doing?


He's a crack head now I'm afraid.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 23, 2014)

Gentrification! Not so long ago Myatts Fields was fairly run down and un-loved, but people got together and changed it. Perhaps money from grants/ council, but usually it's the hard work from the people living near by and others who can make a real difference.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 24, 2014)

The park was given £3.5m from the lottery including a contribution from the council about 5 years ago. At the time I was sceptical about how such a large amount of money would be spent, but it's good. There's a brilliant new kids play area with water fountains, play equipment and kids-only toilets. There are new eco toilets for adults on the other side of the park. All the railings and edgings have been redone. The 5 a side football pitch has been resurfaced with new fencing around it. The bandstand and greenhouse have been renovated. The little cafe has been reopened. Community greenhouses are up and running and a Park Manager has been employed to arrange events (mostly stuff for kids and older people.) I think the tennis courts were resurfaced too.

So all in all, a good job. (Nothing to do with gentrification imo.)

I'm still amazed how many people there are who live locally who aren't aware of this park. Great place to take a few mates for their first visit and give them a nice surprise 

The worse thing about that little area is the loss of the two pubs in the past few years - the Prince of Wales and the Paulet Arms


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 24, 2014)

I saw last year they were doing a kids overnight camping event, which seemed a little bit daft for central London, but probably great fun too!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2014)

editor


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

Myatt's Field is one of my favourite parks.. just love it there.  The kids' play area is excellent - the cafe is just right, lots of really nice and well pitched events.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 25, 2014)

I grew up next to the park from 7 - 17. Walked through it to and from school every day from when I was 11. Walked my dog there. Had my first kiss there. Got the scar and dent in my eyebrow from there (17 stitches). Got flashed there. Convinced people I could see a ghost there. 

Myatts field park is my childhood!!!!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 25, 2014)

Me76 said:


> I grew up next to the park from 7 - 17. Walked through it to and from school every day from when I was 11. Walked my dog there. Had my first kiss there. Got the scar and dent in my eyebrow from there (17 stitches). Got flashed there. Convinced people I could see a ghost there.
> 
> Myatts field park is my childhood!!!!


Was my local park from 6 to 19. 

I'm pleased by the pictures and attention (and funding).


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Got flashed there.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Myatt's Field is one of my favourite parks.. just love it there.  The kids' play area is excellent - the cafe is just right, lots of really nice and well pitched events.


Yes the kids area is really excellent now - stuff for kids of all ages. The fountains are really good (and they usually work, unlike the ones in Brockwell Park.)


----------



## leanderman (Jun 25, 2014)

Fantastic park, especially after the revamp.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 25, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes the kids area is really excellent now - stuff for kids of all ages. The fountains are really good (and they usually work, unlike the ones in Brockwell Park.)



probably because they worked out that sand and water filters do not make a good match!


----------



## Me76 (Jun 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


>


Me and two friends walking home from school when we were about 13.  Stereotypical flasher with brown mac.  We found it hysterical.  Got home still giggling and told my mum who called the police immediately.  I think they got him.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

It is a great park, we are really lucky to live so close to it. Really should use it more and will make an effort too this summer. Last night we went down with the (borrowed) dog and a bottle of wine and had a lovely time.


----------



## brixtonscot (Jun 26, 2014)

I worked in Myatts Field park as a gardener from 1979 - 1983. I was living on Cowley Estate and was told by Social Security that if I didn't get a job I would be sent to a "work discipline camp" - so I went along to Myatts and asked the manager if there was any jobs ... and he said "start tomorow"


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 26, 2014)

brixtonscot said:


> told by Social Security that if I didn't get a job I would be sent to a "work discipline camp"



We should bring those back


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 27, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> We should bring those back


It's already here. It's called the Work Programme, courtesy of the DWP. Aka unpaid work, aka slave labour.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 27, 2014)

But presumably those on the programme recieve housing benefit and a number of other payments?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2014)

Some new pics here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/09/...os-bandstands-summerhouses-and-lovely-blooms/


----------



## Greebo (Sep 27, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> But presumably those on the programme recieve housing benefit and a number of other payments?


Not from the body benefitting from the work.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 28, 2014)

For me, benefits paid for no return is not as good as benefits paid for a small return to a company (regardless of who they are).


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2014)

Be nice if this thread about Myatt's Field park would be for actually discussing Myatt's Field park.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 28, 2014)

Well said. Greebo stop derailing us


----------



## Greebo (Sep 28, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Well said. Greebo stop derailing us


Goodbye SpamMisery you tiresome worshipper of Paul Dacre.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2014)

There was carol singing in the park tonight: 






















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/12/...singing-concert-in-myatts-fields-park-photos/


----------



## ash (Dec 14, 2014)

I have been doing some work around the Myatts fields lately, haven't been there for years. I'm amazed at the amount of building work, it feels like a new development in Spain (several years ago when their economy was different).  There as vast areas of new flats and more going up and being sold off plan.  According to thus sign I clearly don't have any 'smart money' -whatever that is !!


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2014)

ash said:


> I have been doing some work around the Myatts fields lately, haven't been there for years. I'm amazed at the amount of building work, it feels like a new development in Spain (several years ago when their economy was different).  There as vast areas of new flats and more going up and being sold off plan.  According to thus sign I clearly don't have any 'smart money' -whatever that is !!


I've already seen that and had a big rant elsewhere on these boards!


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2015)

Appeal for help with the cafe launched: 
Little Cat Cafe in Myatt’s Fields appeals for funds


----------



## se5 (Jun 17, 2015)

Myatt's Fields Park Midsummer Fair this Sat:


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2015)

Some pics from yesterday
















Myatt’s Fields Park in the early Autumn – photos of a south London Park


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2015)

Look at this slab of property developer propaganda bollocks on the Wikipedia page:


> Higgins Group PLC are undertaking the project that includes the construction of 808 new build homes and the modernisation and refurbishment of 172 existing homes. It also includes the development of a state-of-the-art landscaped park; new streets, green spaces and allotments; refurbishment of retail units and a new community centre with sports facilities.
> 
> These changes and developments will provide a new mixed and sustainable community, making it more vibrant, welcoming and a greener environment for existing and future residents.
> 
> Myatt's Fields Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



"MOAR vibrant"


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Look at this slab of property developer propaganda bollocks on the Wikipedia page:
> "MOAR vibrant"


I'm not getting that on your link. Just a normal wikipedia page about Myatts Field Park.
Googling the contents of the first paragraph yields http://www.google.co.uk/url?url=htt...sLWZEg&usg=AFQjCNGbW5vi8aqFi62Ae3NCL5Fn2FPgxg
which is unavailable.

Confused of Loughborough Junction.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I'm not getting that on your link. Just a normal wikipedia page about Myatts Field Park.
> Googling the contents of the first paragraph yields http://www.google.co.uk/url?url=htt...sLWZEg&usg=AFQjCNGbW5vi8aqFi62Ae3NCL5Fn2FPgxg
> which is unavailable.
> 
> Confused of Loughborough Junction.


Sorry I see it now - editor is right!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Edited out the commercial changes - which were added in August. Wonder if they will creep back in?


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Edited out the commercial changes - which were added in August. Wonder if they will creep back in?


Good work. What they posted was shamefully biased.


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Some pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to live overlooking this park. Makes me sad.


----------



## lefteri (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been walking in that park almost every morning - always detouring through the part with the pond where there were tiny froglets until recently

it really is a beautiful park, I feel lucky to live nearby


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2016)

Some new pics:





















In photos – spring takes hold in Myatt’s Fields Park, south London


----------



## editor (May 30, 2017)

Coming up on the 17th June 






Myatt’s Fields Park Midsummer Fair takes place on Saturday 17th June 2017


----------



## editor (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Sea Star (May 30, 2017)

lefteri said:


> I've been walking in that park almost every morning - always detouring through the part with the pond where there were tiny froglets until recently
> 
> it really is a beautiful park, I feel lucky to live nearby


walked through here for first time in ten years a couple of weeks ago. It's changed a fair amount.


----------



## lefteri (May 30, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> walked through here for first time in ten years a couple of weeks ago. It's changed a fair amount.


 - 
it's got a very active society that gets things done very effectively so I'm not surprised - the new buildings like the one in the kids playground and the toilets are really nicely done though


----------



## Sea Star (May 30, 2017)

lefteri said:


> -
> it's got a very active society that gets things done very effectively so I'm not surprised - the new buildings like the one in the kids playground and the toilets are really nicely done though


I miss it though. Was lovely to wake up with that park right outside.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2017)

Picnic there today: 
Community picnic at Myatt’s Fields Park today, Sat 8th July 2pm-6pm


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2017)

Events coming up






Myatt’s Fields Park: bands, events and activities for August and September 2017


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2017)

Harvest festival on the 24th Sept 

See off summer at the Myatt’s Fields Park Harvest Festival, 2-6pm Sunday 24th Sept


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2017)

Good news for the park: Myatt’s Fields Park to get a revamped community food and education space as park depot extended


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2017)

This is always nice and Christmassy 






Join the carol singing and Christmas market at Myatt’s Fields Park, 2pm-5.30pm, Sun 17 Dec 2017


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2018)

This could be good: 






Myatt’s Fields Park to trial new Sunday market, May – August 2018 with meeting this Sat, 14th April


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2018)

Market tomorrow: 
Myatt’s Field Market returns on Sun 29th July, 10am-3.30pm


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2018)

Some pics:





















In photos: An autumnal walk through a damp and deserted Myatt’s Fields Park, south London, Nov 2018


----------



## Angellic (Nov 29, 2018)

Very fond of Myatt's Fields


editor said:


> Some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricbake (Nov 29, 2018)

Christingle coming up again two weeks on Sunday


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2018)

Buzzed! Eat, drink, buy and sing in a festive manner at Christingle at Myatt’s Fields Park, Sun 16th Dec


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2018)

Massy stuff Myatt’s Fields Christmas Market is open every Sunday until 16th Dec 2018


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2018)

Some more pics 

















In photos: Myatt’s Fields Park in the late autumn sun, December 2018


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2019)

Some pics
















Photographs: Myatt’s Fields Park at the start of spring, March 2019


----------



## editor (May 22, 2020)

Some more pics 






























						Photo feature: the colours of Myatt’s Field Park, south London, May 2020
					

The ongoing lockdown means that we’ve been frequent visitors to the splendid Myatt’s Field Park,  a 14-acre green space in Camberwell which opened in May 1889. Designed by Fanny Wilkins…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 15, 2020)

two artists (pictured below) working in myatts field park on a vacant plot of land by the brief street gate
are being evicted and threatened with police action by the park management
following alleged noise complaints from the posh flats overlooking the park citing occasional use of a generator and stone dust as environmental nuisances. They have been in the park since august 2019 but their last rent payment was returned and they were told to quit. it was a friendly and creative space that encouraged community engagement and offered free stone carving tuition to locals. As far as they aware no new use has been found for the space which is shared by the guys making planters for ltns who have apparently been allowed to stay but with a massive rent increase....


----------



## scmw (Oct 16, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> two artists (pictured below) working in myatts field park on a vacant plot of land by the brief street gate
> are being evicted and threatened with police action by the park management
> following alleged noise complaints from the posh flats overlooking the park citing occasional use of a generator and stone dust as environmental nuisances. They have been in the park since august 2019 but their last rent payment was returned and they were told to quit. it was a friendly and creative space that encouraged community engagement and offered free stone carving tuition to locals. As far as they aware no new use has been found for the space which is shared by the guys making planters for ltns who have apparently been allowed to stay but with a massive rent increase....
> 
> View attachment 234458


I live near the park and there is often complaints re: the noise on the local Nextdoor so this doesn’t surprise me. literally never heard the generator or seen the dust and my house must be 50m away from the site. The space they occupy is almost always closed off, I knew they have beehives there but didnt know they rented the space to artists. Never heard of the stone carving tutorials and never seen it advertised on the park notice boards. 

im actually really surprised the park management are taking such a hard line and suspect there may be something more to it as the park is desperate for money and the management have always seemed excellent to me.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 17, 2020)

scmw said:


> I live near the park and there is often complaints re: the noise on the local Nextdoor so this doesn’t surprise me. literally never heard the generator or seen the dust and my house must be 50m away from the site. The space they occupy is almost always closed off, I knew they have beehives there but didnt know they rented the space to artists. Never heard of the stone carving tutorials and never seen it advertised on the park notice boards.
> 
> im actually really surprised the park management are taking such a hard line and suspect there may be something more to it as the park is desperate for money and the management have always seemed excellent to me.



...there a few points there that the artists mentioned when I chatted with them. Firstly they confirmed the problems started with someone moaning on next door or what’s app  which gave park management grounds for eviction. The community outreach was in its early days but there were two novices chiselling away when I was there obviously you can’t have peeps just ‘rocking’ up willy nilly....apart from the h & s aspect Portland stone is not a cheap material and they paid for it out of their own pockets., one of the artists a well known face in the park, used to trade at the Sunday markets and does outdoor fitness classes, yoga and hula hoops, there and their presence was publicised by word of mouth. I have seen the email which threatens police action.....do you think they are being bombed out to get a more monied enterprise in cos the park management are short on lucre ?


----------



## scmw (Oct 18, 2020)

Such a shame that people complained on Nextdoor. You do unfortunately see it a lot especially as parks should be community hubs and be a bit lively and loud. Even more so during covid times when most people around here simply dont have space outside.

I would be surprised if they were looking for more monied tenants. As well as the park having a very strong community focus, the area is a bit out of the way and lacking in development. Not much they could use it for.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 18, 2020)

scmw said:


> Such a shame that people complained on Nextdoor. You do unfortunately see it a lot especially as parks should be community hubs and be a bit lively and loud. Even more so during covid times when most people around here simply dont have space outside.
> 
> I would be surprised if they were looking for more monied tenants. As well as the park having a very strong community focus, the area is a bit out of the way and lacking in development. Not much they could use it for.



.....i have been informed that the artists have been denied use of a van to move their stuff out of the park compound and that the threat of police action has intensified as the park management now regard them as trespassers.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2020)

Park pics

























						In photos: Autumnal shades in south London’s in Myatt’s Fields Park, November 2020
					

Here’s a set of 24 photos taken during an autumnal walk around the splendid Myatt’s Fields Park in south London. it looked very different to when we last visited during the first lockdo…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2021)

Some chilly pics from Myatt's Fields





















						In photos: a chilly winter afternoon in Myatt’s Fields Park, south London
					

We took advantage of the sunny weather yesterday to take a stroll through Myatt’s Fields Park, a community-run green space located between Brixton and Camberwell in South London.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 27, 2021)

does anyone know anything about the 'Dutch' house on Knatchbull Road (the one with the miniature windmill in the garden)


----------



## ricbake (Jan 27, 2021)

organicpanda said:


> does anyone know anything about the 'Dutch' house on Knatchbull Road (the one with the miniature windmill in the garden)


There are two of them, they were owned by a Dutch woman 50 years ago. The front rooms were knocked through to make one huge space. My wife says she can remember them from when she first moved here in the 70s.
The son must own them now, they rent out self contained flats upstairs. Or did 10 years ago...


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 27, 2021)

ricbake said:


> There are two of them, they were owned by a Dutch woman 50 years ago. The front rooms were knocked through to make one huge space. My wife says she can remember them from when she first moved here in the 70s.
> The son must own them now, they rent out self contained flats upstairs. Or did 10 years ago...


I did wonder if it was one of those niche museums for some Dutch war hero or something, thanks for the info


----------



## Jimbeau (Jan 27, 2021)

ricbake said:


> There are two of them, they were owned by a Dutch woman 50 years ago. The front rooms were knocked through to make one huge space. My wife says she can remember them from when she first moved here in the 70s.
> The son must own them now, they rent out self contained flats upstairs. Or did 10 years ago...


About 20 years ago I went to view a room in a huge old place on Knatchbull Rd. I was met by an old gent in a Roller who claimed to be the descendant of the Minet family who laid out the estate. He didn’t live there himself, and the house was carved up awfully into lots of boxy little spaces. It was all a bit nutty and sordid so I passed up the chance to learn more. 

Every time I’m round there I get a vivid flashback to that day - though I can’t be certain now exactly which was the house in question. There are a couple of candidates.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2021)

Some park pics 



















						In photos: A sunny spring afternoon in Myatt’s Fields Park, south London
					

Here’s another set of photos from our regular park walks in and around Brixton – this time we took a stroll around a sunny Myatt’s Fields Park.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi I just got some notifications on the posts about  the stone sculptors further up the thread (Mation )
so I thought I’d update. The artists were eventually evicted and the plot is now under the auspices of ‘trees for cities’.
 The bee man was also made to move along a bit but remains in situ. The stone carvers found a place close by where they can operate for the time being and if it works out the community aspect may return.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2021)

Loads of free gigs coming up Camberwell Fair Summer Series: free gigs in the Myatt’s Fields bandstand, July – Aug 2021


----------



## Mation (Aug 8, 2021)

The music in the park this afternoon is making me want to break quarantine 

I'm not going to, but if they'd just turn it up a teensy bit, I could go and have a bop about in the front garden.

It's usually well-meaning but a bit rubbish. Genuinely good (imo) today, though. And the act last on was actually whipping up some crowd response


----------



## Mation (Aug 8, 2021)

It's like a little Unsound out there  _sigh_


----------



## cresconius (Sep 15, 2021)

Big Green Week Event in the park.

Live music from Brixton Chamber Orchestra and South London Jazz Orchestra as well as lots of other activities.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 17, 2021)

cresconius said:


> Big Green Week Event in the park.
> 
> Live music from Brixton Chamber Orchestra and South London Jazz Orchestra as well as lots of other activities.


editor apologies only just submitted this to Brixton Buzz Listings - thought my son was on the case....


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2021)

ricbake said:


> editor apologies only just submitted this to Brixton Buzz Listings - thought my son was on the case....


The events software we're using is a bit rubbish to be honest. Next time send me an email and I'll do a feature as well.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Sep 18, 2021)

Good turnout and great weather today for the tunes.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 19, 2021)

Photos and videos from yesterdays event!









						GBGW 2021 Myatt's Field
					

20 new items added to shared album




					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## cresconius (Sep 21, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Photos and videos from yesterdays event!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures.


----------



## scmwalsh (Jul 7, 2022)

Myatt’s Fields making an appearance in Popbitch based on the potential new resident. Brief summary of last years event below!









						Paw-formance art: canine capers abound at celebrity-studded Myatt's Field Dog Show in South London
					

They say that every dog has its day, and those owned by some of the London art world's luminaries certainly had theirs last Saturday at the Myatt’s Field Dog Show in South London




					www.theartnewspaper.com


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2022)

The park's in a rum old state at the moment. The pond has gone!








In photos: an evaporated pond and bone dry lawns at Myatt’s Field Park, south London


----------



## scmwalsh (Aug 3, 2022)

Pond is meant to be dry in the summer. You can see it is too shallow to survive even short dry spells

Let me know when you are next down and I will get you in the greenhouse for some pictures. There’s some really interesting food being grown like Cho Cho which you won’t be finding at Tesco.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 3, 2022)

Some folk might say this park is in Camberwell not Brixton. Border territory


----------



## scmwalsh (Aug 3, 2022)

mango5 said:


> Some folk might say this park is in Camberwell not Brixton. Border territory


100% is in Camberwell


----------



## mango5 (Aug 3, 2022)

Indeed. Got to defend the borders from Brixton expansionists!


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2022)

mango5 said:


> Indeed. Got to defend the borders from Brixton expansionist!


From the official website:



> We’re a community-run Victorian park between Brixton and Camberwell, South London.











						Welcome to Myatt's Fields Park
					

Myatt's Fields Park is a tranquil, community-run park between Brixton and Camberwell in South London.



					www.myattsfieldspark.info
				




#justsaying


----------



## mango5 (Aug 3, 2022)

As I said, borderlands  
There are similar challenges on the Peckham side of Camberwell.


----------



## scmwalsh (Aug 3, 2022)

editor said:


> From the official website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Myatt's Fields Park is a beautiful Victorian park in Camberwell, South London.”

Also from the website ….


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2022)

scmwalsh said:


> “Myatt's Fields Park is a beautiful Victorian park in Camberwell, South London.”
> 
> Also from the website ….


Schroeder's Park.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 5, 2022)

editor said:


> Schroeder's Park.


 or


----------



## scmwalsh (Aug 25, 2022)

Myatt’s Fields is featured as a key feature in the latest Camberwell Clarion. Some lovely pictures of the park in greener times


----------

